# home-made beds, hammocks, etc.



## butsy (Mar 6, 2011)

i've been looking around for furniture to go in butsy's cage but everything is ''ferret sized'' . i have a fat heavy bun that would never fit on those .. does anyone here make their own beds and stuff for their rabbits? please posts pics  i would love to get some ideas . oh and would a rabbit actually sleep on a hammock ?? thanks


----------



## goneforbaroque (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought one of those round cat beds and one longer bed for my boys. One is half Flemish giant so I totally know what you mean by they don't make large rabbit toys in stores. I also have lots of cardboard boxes and tubes they play with. 

This website has some stuff that would fit larger buns. 

http://store.busybunny.com/chews--toys-c10.aspx


----------



## butsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks I'll check that out


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 7, 2011)

Hammocks can be very dangerous for Bunnies. I actually tried one many years ago with Buttercup. He had a hard time getting out of it and he chewed it which could have been very dangerous.

I bought a "Doll" bed from IKEA that they go on. I know their are pictures on my blog of the bed. I think they deliver to if their is not one where you live.

Susan


----------



## butsy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohh, I never thought of that !!! Thankyou


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's Buttercup's bed that he lets Daisy Mae use sometimes.

Susan


----------



## lyndor (Mar 9, 2011)

Piggy palace! Google it. Custom made stuff. Do rabbit sized too!


----------



## butsy (Mar 9, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Here's Buttercup's bed that he lets Daisy Mae use sometimes.
> 
> Susan


ok that is the cutest thing ive ever seen !!!


----------



## butsy (Mar 9, 2011)

i googles piggy palace and nothing really poped up . what is the website name?


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 9, 2011)

This site has activity centers that I have seen pictures of buns chilling on top of. Not home-made but still cool
pet rabbit toys


----------



## lyndor (Mar 10, 2011)

http://pimpmypiggy.homestead.com/


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 10, 2011)

I love love love that bed.

So cute.


----------



## butsy (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks guys !!


----------



## goneforbaroque (Apr 12, 2011)

Most adorable thing ever!! Too bad I have a huge rabbit


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

Love, love that bunny bed. Can you tell me how long it is? My bunny should be pretty small.


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

Love, love that bunny bed. Can you tell me how long it is? My bunny should be pretty small.


----------

